# New fishing buddy



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

Need a buddy who only likes to fish using the buggy whip. I have a boat. I am off tomorrow.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I caught a slob speck tonight on your shrimp. Stopped by dizzy lizzys on the way out, conditions were crap though. Id hit it up with you tomorrow but tomorrow is the only day this week I have something going on.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a three year old all day. No go for me.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Wish I coulda you know I woulda


----------

